# How do plants prefer their nitrogen?



## Crazy_Walrus (27 Mar 2020)

Do plants prefare amonia, nitraten nitrite or pure nitrogen? EG would the plants benifit more if I used a filter media that turnes nitrates into pure nitrogen that can eb consumed or gassed off?


----------



## Simon Cole (27 Mar 2020)

Plants prefer ammonium, nitrite and nitrate because they are ionic salts, and plants have evolved transport mechanisms to absorb them. Plants are so efficient at utilizing all three that you don't need to worry which one you provide.
But several people have suggested that ammonium is linked to algal blooms under certain conditions, and you should also be aware that the toxicity of ammonium and nitrite is many magnitudes higher than nitrate to fish and other animals.
I doubt that denitrification (nitrogen gas) will be ever be achieved by any aquarium filter. It is possible in commercial filter beds where oxygen levels are negligible and there is an artificially maintained high BOD level. In practice this would kill your fish. There have been several famous claims made in America by quacks promoting denitrification as a way of reducing nitrate. But there is no logical reason to do this, in addition to no feasibility.

It's been said several times before - filters are used to take ammonium and convert this into nitrite then nitrate. Plants and water changes reduce nitrate levels. Certain media can help to remove particulates, turbidity, dissolved organics, phosphates, iron and all manner of other things from your water. We all use slightly different stuff. A combination of pummice and Seachem Purigen is what I opt for, and this combo is quite common.


----------



## Crazy_Walrus (28 Mar 2020)

Simon Cole said:


> Plants prefer ammonium, nitrite and nitrate because they are ionic salts, and plants have evolved transport mechanisms to absorb them. Plants are so efficient at utilizing all three that you don't need to worry which one you provide.
> But several people have suggested that ammonium is linked to algal blooms under certain conditions, and you should also be aware that the toxicity of ammonium and nitrite is many magnitudes higher than nitrate to fish and other animals.
> I doubt that denitrification (nitrogen gas) will be ever be achieved by any aquarium filter. It is possible in commercial filter beds where oxygen levels are negligible and there is an artificially maintained high BOD level. In practice this would kill your fish. There have been several famous claims made in America by quacks promoting denitrification as a way of reducing nitrate. But there is no logical reason to do this, in addition to no feasibility.
> 
> It's been said several times before - filters are used to take ammonium and convert this into nitrite then nitrate. Plants and water changes reduce nitrate levels. Certain media can help to remove particulates, turbidity, dissolved organics, phosphates, iron and all manner of other things from your water. We all use slightly different stuff. A combination of pummice and Seachem Purigen is what I opt for, and this combo is quite common.



Thanks so much for the information! i love learning things and am always aksing questions to myself, other hobbyists and thing to gain as much knowledge as I can. I currently use seachem matrix, purigen and ceramic rings aswell as filter floss and sponges. So my setup is proably fine I just wanted to double check


----------



## jaypeecee (28 Mar 2020)

Simon Cole said:


> A combination of pummice and Seachem Purigen is what I opt for, and this combo is quite common.



Hi @Simon Cole 

Ah, a _Purigen_ user. I have made a note and will possibly PM you about this rather than detract from the OP's original question.

JPC


----------



## Simon Cole (29 Mar 2020)

Crazy_Walrus said:


> I currently use seachem matrix, purigen and ceramic rings aswell as filter floss and sponges.


Snap  I'm using the same.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (30 Mar 2020)

I think they prefer nitrogen shaken, not stirred.


----------

